# Boas Festas



## AGATHA2

Este ano quero ser a primeira a desejar "boas festas" a todo o forum portugues ​ 
Desejo a todos e a todas Saúde, Amor e Alegria​ 
Que cheguem ao poder pessoas que fomentem a paz e a justiça​ 
E que todos - fora ou dentro das religiões - se lembrem dos auténticos valores na vida que são as mesmas para toda a humanidade


​


----------



## Outsider

*Muito obrigado!  

Boas festas a todos! *​


----------



## Portvcale

Obrigado.

*Boas Festas para todos!*


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Obrigada.

Boas festas a todos e um ano novo maravilhoso!


----------



## Denis555

Obrigado!

E Feliz Natal e Um *Feliz Ano Novo* 
para todos desse fórum maravilhoso!

DENIS


----------



## Macunaíma

Um bom Natal para todos e um ano novo cheio de realizações e boas surpresas. E divirtam-se no réveillon.

E para você, Agatha, Glückliches Neues Jahr (pesquisei) 

Macunaíma


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> E para você, Agatha, Glückliches Neues Jahr (pesquisei)
> 
> Macunaíma


 
Wow !! Obrigada ! Entao o curso de alemao para principiantes talentosos é para quando ?


----------



## Benvindo

Muito obrigado!
O mesmo desejo eu a todos que visitam o fórum e que tentam entender os mistérios e manhas da língua portuguesa e dividir conhecimento.
BV


----------



## moura

Para todos Nós, Vós, Eles
Feliz Natal e próspero Ano Novo​


----------



## Alandria

Feliz natal a todos e ano novo a todos!

(Amanhã comprarei meu _panetone_, mas juro que não vou engordar! )


----------



## MOC

Acabei de chegar a Portugal para passar uma semana com a família. Devo aparecer menos por cá nestes dias.

Por isso também da minha parte, desde já:

Boas festas a todos!


----------



## Alentugano

Aproveito esta oportunidade para desejar um Feliz Natal e um Próspero Ano Novo a todos os participantes deste magnífico fórum!
Espero que o wordreference continue por muito tempo a prestar este excelente serviço.
Abraços a todos.


----------



## maralto

Estive fora e hoje só vim ao Fórum para desejar as Boas Festas mesmo. Vi que Agatha 2 teve a iniciativa..(olá Agatha 2!)
Bom, então um *Feliz Natal e um Próspero Ano Novo* para todos, neste fórum maravilhoso! E que HAJA PAZ, no mundo, em todos os sentidos...TODOS DIFERENTES, TODOS IGUAIS!
Um abraço do tamanho do mundo para toda a gente e..OBRIGADA POR EXISTIREM!
beijinhos


----------



## Nanon

maralto said:


> OBRIGADA POR EXISTIREM!


Ditto!
Um ano repleto de boas surpresas, de perguntas e respostas...
Beijos!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Desde que conheci este fórum tenho aprendido e compartilhado muito. Até novas amizades venho conquistando. 
Obrigado a todos pelo muito que já me deram. E parabéns a Agatha2 pela iniciativa.
Feliz Natal e um ano novo repleto de realizações a todos.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, vamos começar tudo de novo? 
Um novo ano, novas oportunidades e novos desafios! 
Bom contar com vocês todos os dias!​


----------



## Tomby

¡Feliz Navidad y Próspero Año Nuevo! - Bon Nadal i Feliç Any Nou! 

Feliz Natal e Próspero Ano Novo para todos vocês. 
Saúde, paz e amor ao longo de 2008.
Tombatossals.


----------



## Denis555

Ah, mais uma coisinha; espero que aqui tenha "Feliz Ano Novo" na língua de todos os participantes do fórum!


----------



## djlaranja

Vanda said:


> Gente, vamos começar tudo de novo? ​
> 
> Um novo ano, novas oportunidades e novos desafios! ​
> Bom contar com vocês todos os dias!​


 
Desejo-lhes tudo o que de* bom* houver nessa *vida*, com *intensidade* e *plenitude**.* Por inevitável, e porque precisamos sempre aprender, o que *não for bom* lhes suceda apenas na medida *suficiente* para lembrar o quanto* a vida é bela*, e o quanto devemos *aproveitá-la!*

*Feliz 2008!*


----------



## spielenschach

BOAS-FESTAS para todos


----------

